# Southern USA - what places are nice to visit?



## HoneyNut (Aug 23, 2022)

I'm leaving tomorrow for the Boston area, where I'll spend most of September, then I'm going to New Jersey (near NYC) where I'll spend most of October, and following that I've got a reservation in Maryland (near Washington DC) for November.

But, after that I'm not sure what to plan.  I thought I'd continue down the coast along Virginia, North and South Carolina, and/or Georgia, but, I was hoping to somehow make it over to Tucson for March or April 2023.  

I can't figure out a path of nice places between the east coast and the southwest.  I don't want to have to worry about driving in the snow, but I don't know enough about the south to know what places are nice.  My midwesterner prejudice is that all of the southeastern US is swampy, the people are dirt poor, the food is gross weird stuff, and the states have the worse-scoring education, health care, and income.   And lately in the news Florida and Texas (which otherwise would be good candidates to visit) seem like scary radicalized gun-toting hysterical places.   The person I was speaking to at the hotel 800 number said San Antonio is a nice place in Texas, so maybe there are sweet communities I don't know about.  I would like destinations having calm traffic or else having good mass transit, preferably a tourist destination so there will be fun things to do.

Is anyone here familiar with some nice places in Texas, Oklahoma, Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, Tennessee, and Arkansas - preferably places with no snow in January & February?  

Thank you ahead of time for any ideas!


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2022)

Swampy?  Well!


----------



## NorthernLight (Aug 23, 2022)

I lived in a gun-totin' part of West Virginia. I wouldn't worry about that, or what the schools are like. Most people in the south are nice and reasonably intelligent.

25 years ago I went on a road trip through some of the places you mentioned. I avoided cities. A few places that stand out:

Arkansas was beautiful, particularly Eureka Springs. But since it's mountainous, there might be some snow in Jan-Feb (I went in September). 

In Mississippi I accidently wound up on the Natchez Trace Parkway, which I had never heard of. What a lovely surprise! No towns or houses are visible from the road. (The parkway ends in Natchez, which I thought was a dump.)

In Louisiana I drove as close to the coast as possible -- again avoiding cities. Yes, it was swampland, but it was wonderful because I'd never seen anything like it. Houses on stilts, graves above ground, etc. And beautiful night skies.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 23, 2022)

I am from the South and pretty well traveled so I can make a few recommendations.  One thing you did not say is what you like and are looking for.  First thing I'd say is don't avoid Florida and Texas, both have some really nice people and places to visit.

There are some interesting places to see along the east coast, but others here probably know that best, so I will start in Florida.  Except to say I would try and drive the Outer Banks on the way down (https://www.outerbanks.com/outer-banks-scenic-byway.html).  Only did it once, but it was a great experience.

From east to west here are a few recommendations of really nice places, some of which may not readily pop out in your research:

Florida

Wakulla Springs, just south of Tallahassee (https://www.floridastateparks.org/WakullaSprings).  One of the world's largest and least developed springs.  Take the riverboat ride and you'll see lots of alligators, manatee and a host of other wildlife.  Many of the early Tarzan shows were filmed here.  Stay at the Wakulla Springs Lodge (https://www.floridastateparks.org/learn/lodge-wakulla-springs) a small beautiful old hotel at the springs.  Make reservations well ahead, it books up.  You can swim here, no matter the air temperature the water is 70 year round.
Apalachicola, about 100 miles west of Wakulla Springs is a really nice small historic town on the water.  https://www.floridasforgottencoast.com/apalachicola/
Mississippi

Ocean Springs and the Walter Ingles Anderson Museum of Art https://www.walterandersonmuseum.org/
Louisiana

New Orleans, stay in the French Quarter and go to Preservation Hall https://www.preservationhall.com/  Lots of other great things to do in NOLA, too many to list.  I would once have said all the restaurants were great, but things are changing, if  you are interested I can suggest some.  
Visit a couple of the plantation homes along the Mississippi, Oak Alley maybe the most famous, and you can stay there. http://www.oakalleyplantation.org/  However I like the tours better at https://www.lauraplantation.com/ and some of the others.  There are more, do some research and visit at least a couple.
Natchitoches, a really nice and little visited town in Northern Louisiana https://www.natchitoches.com/.   Steel Magnolias (1989) was filmed there.
Texas is getting a little out of my expertise, but I do like San Antonio, the Alamo and River Walk are nice.

I'd be happy to provide lots more if you want.

And you should not see snow in any of these places.  Not as warm as South Florida, but only very rarely snow.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2022)

I've never been, but I've heard Savannah, GA is nice.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2022)

No snow in January and February?    .... wouldn't bet on it!  ..Really  need a crystal ball for that prediction 







And  every place you mention in the South_ can _get snow in the Winter, and as our crazy weather continues to amaze, I fully expect snowdrifts in Houston this winter.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I've never been, but I've heard Savannah, GA is nice.


I have been, and it is!


Bonnie said:


> And every place you mention in the South_ can _get snow in the Winter


Yes, but very rarely, like once every 10 or 20 years, and its quickly gone.  My only snow experience living many years in Florida and South Louisiana was seeing some flakes out the window when I woke up one morning, I quickly dressed and went out side, but it was over...


Bonnie said:


> I fully expect snowdrifts in Houston this winter


That would take another ice age, LOL!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2022)

True,  it doesn't  stay on the ground too long,  but it's  not that surprising when we get snow here in Houston.
It was on the ground for a couple days  a few years back,  and I remember the grandkids building a snowman in their yard.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I've never been, but I've heard Savannah, GA is nice.


Yes, it is, and so is Charleston SC.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 23, 2022)

Clearwater Beach, Florida is an amazing place!


----------



## SeniorBen (Aug 23, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I have been, and it is!
> 
> Yes, but very rarely, like once every 10 or 20 years, and its quickly gone.  My only snow experience living many years in Florida and South Louisiana was seeing some flakes out the window when I woke up one morning, I quickly dressed and went out side, but it was over...
> 
> That would take another ice age, LOL!


I hear there are a lot of "flakes" in Austin.  Ba-dum-tssh!


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 23, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Clearwater Beach, Florida is an amazing place!


It is, I agree.

But awfully crowded, having grown up mostly within 15 miles of it I find it hard to go back today.  Too many people, too much commercialism.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 23, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> It is, I agree.
> 
> But awfully crowded, having grown up mostly within 15 miles of it I find it hard to go back today.  Too many people, too much commercialism.


I enjoy walking on the beach there. And the water is nice.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 23, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I hear there are a lot of "flakes" in Austin.







Actually I like Austin, worlds biggest bat colony under a downtown bridge!  Wear your rain coat.


----------



## dko1951 (Aug 23, 2022)

I love Austin. Lotsa music, breakfast, lunch and dinner. Swings a bit left being a major college and university city. Ashville N.C is a great art stop with many local artists, nice downtown and the Biltmore Mansion is there for your touring pleasure. If you make it to Arizona, Sedona is beautiful and magical. Incredible scenery and again, local art. I found while traveling the south , the people, and especially the younger ones, were polite and friendly. I will say there is a whole lota Jesus goin' on there. Every restaurant had multiple conversions going on with Jesus as the focus. Can I hear you  say, Amen? Have fun! Just don't talk politics.


----------



## Lara (Aug 23, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> My midwesterner prejudice is that all of the southeastern US is swampy, the people are dirt poor, the food is gross weird stuff, and the states have the worse-scoring education, health care, and income. And lately in the news Florida and Texas (which otherwise would be good candidates to visit) seem like scary radicalized gun-toting hysterical places.


You sure know how to make friends here . I've lived all over the US but spent most of my life in the Southeast on the east side of the Blue Ridge Mountains...from Northern Virginia to Ft Lauderdale Florida.

I lived in the college town of Charlottesville for 12 years where UVA is located (charming downtown outdoor mall). The University was designed by Thomas Jefferson and his Monticello home which is open to the public. There's a lot of history there. Also, beautiful horse country to the east in Keswick and if you head toward the Blue Ridge Mountains on Barracks Rd, that's also beautiful.

Williamsburg is nearby where Jamestown and many beautiful plantations are. I rode my bike with a group from plantation to plantation throughout the countryside. Plantation owners knew we were coming and had plenty of Southern Hospitality ready for us in the form of
Sweet Tea, Lemonade, Ice cold water, and sweet & savory treats.

Further east is the Outer Banks and into North Carolina is the Southern Outer banks aka Crystal Coast with the best sunrises and sunsets over the emerald waters.

If you're looking for good food head to Asheville NC and don't miss the Biltmore and Grove Park Inn. From there, visit the charming town of Brevard with many beautiful waterfalls to explore (many seniors retire there). Then head into Tennessee from there though I've never been there.


----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 23, 2022)

Love Savannah  and Charleston.....as for Texas, I would mention the Hill Country around San Antonio.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 23, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> This was taken Dec. 2017 in the neighborhood


Wow, that really is snow!  More that I have ever seen in the places I lived in the South.


palides2021 said:


> I enjoy walking on the beach there. And the water is nice.


Absolutely!


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 23, 2022)

By all means do go to San Antonio.  I remember the River Walk before it became what it is today.  I envisioned what could be done with it back in the mid '50s, and am delighted someone else had the same vision and wherewithal.
The Alamo has been spruced up and is a terrific museum, and the weather is peachy.


----------



## caroln (Aug 23, 2022)

Yes, absolutely go to New Orleans!  And while you're in the area, take in some plantation tours and alligator tours!  The alligator tours are definitely an experience, taking a boat down an alligator infested channel.  You won't forget it!  (Don't worry, it's safe.)


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Wow, that really is snow!  More that I have ever seen in the places I lived in the South.
> 
> Absolutely!



Really,   last year was a lot worse around Texas ...
here's   Feb. 2021  snow and ice storm coverage:  ..  Galveston,    and the Alamo!  covered in snow.

https://abc13.com/texas-winter-storm-2021-power-outage-watch-state-of-emergency/10340798/


----------



## Pecos (Aug 23, 2022)

caroln said:


> Yes, absolutely go to New Orleans!  And while you're in the area, take in some plantation tours and alligator tours!  The alligator tours are definitely an experience, taking a boat down an alligator infested channel.  You won't forget it!  (Don't worry, it's safe.)


New Orleans is one of my favorite places for music and good food. A walk down Bourbon Street in the evening when the street life is active, .... well, that is something you will not want to miss. I love to listen to that local Cajun accent when you talk to the local people.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I've never been, but I've heard Savannah, GA is nice.


Savannah GA is gorgeous, I had a school friend, who, having graduated in medicine, took a job in The Candler Hospital in Savannah GA. There she met a widower surgeon. They were married within three months of meeting. My friend's husband Robert, passed away, aged 92, in 2019, he was twenty years older than his wife, my school friend. Sadly she only survived him by a year. We all said she died of a broken heart.

But don't let that sad tale put you off, We used to travel to the US twice a year, always accepting Monica, (my school friend,) and husband, Robert's invitation to stay at their place, but only for a night or two, before we travelled around. 

Funny thing was, many a local got used to our appearance, and knowing that we had only ever visited the US States of what was once, The Confederacy, I was dubbed, The President of The Confederate States of America....................................................in exile!

Florida was always our favourite destination. But don't take our word, after all we are not US nationals.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Savannah GA is gorgeous, I had a school friend, who, having graduated in medicine, took a job in The Candler Hospital in Savannah GA. There she met a widower surgeon. They were married within three months of meeting. My friend's husband Robert, passed away, aged 92, in 2019, he was twenty years older than his wife, my school friend. Sadly she only survived him by a year. We all said she died of a broken heart.
> 
> But don't let that sad tale put you off, We used to travel to the US twice a year, always accepting Monica, (my school friend,) and husband, Robert's invitation to stay at their place, but only for a night or two, before we travelled around.
> 
> ...


How interesting! I'm so pleased that you enjoyed your visits here.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 23, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Is anyone here familiar with some nice places in Texas


I fell in love with Corpus Christi several decades ago
It was right after a hurricane (I was a roofer's helper) 
Heh, the boats were downtown and people were camping on the beach
But it was a glorious coastal town

I wouldn't visit San Antone for love nor money


----------



## DebraMae (Aug 23, 2022)

I love going to San Antonio.  If you are looking for Texas flavor it would be a great choice.  

Also Ft Worth is something to see.  Stop in at Billy Bob's, tour the stockyards, do some downtown shopping and have dinner at Joe T. Garcias.  Lots of museums, a zoo and botanical garden all worth seeing too.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 23, 2022)

Pecos said:


> New Orleans is one of my favorite places for music and good food. A walk down Bourbon Street in the evening when the street life is active, .... well, that is something you will not want to miss. I love to listen to that local Cajun accent when you talk to the local people.


I was reading about the safest places to live in, and found that New Orleans has a high crime rate. 100 is safe, and their rating is a 2. https://www.neighborhoodscout.com/la/new-orleans/crime
This site also shows you the safest areas to visit in New Orleans.
You can also check other states/cities on this site. For example, San Antonio is a 4 in crime (very high). https://www.neighborhoodscout.com/tx/san-antonio/crime


----------



## caroln (Aug 24, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I was reading about the safest places to live in, and found that New Orleans has a high crime rate. 100 is safe, and their rating is a 2. https://www.neighborhoodscout.com/la/new-orleans/crime
> This site also shows you the safest areas to visit in New Orleans.
> You can also check other states/cities on this site. For example, San Antonio is a 4 in crime (very high). https://www.neighborhoodscout.com/tx/san-antonio/crime


Just out of curiosity, which city is a 1?  Is there a city that's 100?


----------



## MountainRa (Aug 24, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> I thought I'd continue down the coast along Virginia, North and South Carolina, and/or Georgia, but, I was hoping to somehow make it over to Tucson for March or April 2023.


If you are travel the South Carolina coast - Charleston (although I think Spring is most beautiful time to visit)  Beaufort (smaller & easier to navigate than Charleston) Edisto (if you want nature and easy going.)
I personally avoid the Myrtle Beach area due to over commercialization.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 24, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I was reading about the safest places to live in, and found that New Orleans has a high crime rate. 100 is safe, and their rating is a 2.


New Orleans is a high crime place, for sure.  You can however safely visit and have a good time. 

The police do a very good job of guarding the places that tourists frequent, they depend on the business.  The French Quarter and Garden District out to Carrollton are safe, and provide most of what most people are going to New Orleans for.  Stick to those areas and you'll be fine.

Next year Mardi Gras falls on February 21 @HoneyNut I think in your window.  If you have the chance to go Mardi Gras is a party like no other, I really enjoyed it, when I was younger.  And it is very well policed, pretty safe.  You should think about it, if you don't want to go stay away from New Orleans around that time, a lot of things are closed, and the place is very crowded.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 24, 2022)

DebraMae said:


> I love going to San Antonio. If you are looking for Texas flavor it would be a great choice.


Y'know, I love it too
The canal
The gondolas
The alamo
The magnificent theaters (old, converted churches)

It's just that some parts are quite risky
There was some pretty active gang stuff when I was down there


----------



## Pepper (Aug 24, 2022)

@HoneyNut 
When did you start this journey?  I missed the beginning.  Sounds so wonderful.  You're doing what I wish I could do, what I thought I would do.  I love your stories of On the Road!


----------



## Blessed (Aug 24, 2022)

Pepper said:


> @HoneyNut
> When did you start this journey?  I missed the beginning.  Sounds so wonderful.  You're doing what I wish I could do, what I thought I would do.  I love your stories of On the Road!


I say we track her down, show up and become back seat drivers.  What an adventure!!


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 24, 2022)

Pepper said:


> @HoneyNut
> When did you start this journey?  I missed the beginning.  Sounds so wonderful.  You're doing what I wish I could do, what I thought I would do.  I love your stories of On the Road!


She left today.


----------

